# Bosal?



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was wondering, 
Is a bosal with the sort of rope reins.. a good choice in bridle for pleasure riding?

something like this:








I will have a snaffle western bridle as well, with split reins.

But, for casual trail riding, would it be a good choice?
I really love how they look! 

Are they alot different to use than a regular bridle?


Then, I will use the snaffle bridle for barrels, western pleasure.

Also, I will have an english snaffle for jumping, and flat work.


The horse I am probably getting, has only been ridden as a dude horse.. with this sort of bit:









he a bombproof, really gentle horse.. I dont think he needs that harsh of a bit.

Should I try a snaffle on him first? Then go to the bosal over time?

thanks


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Why do you want to look at a bosal? 

I would suggest going with a simple snaffle, and stick with that if he's happy  if you're just pleasure riding, and on a well trained horse to boot, I don't think you need a bosal.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh. Is bosal a harsh bridle or something?

I don't know anything about it.. I saw it in the tack store, and I fell in love


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong, they are gorgeous on some horses lol!

They can be as harsh as any other bit or hackamore. They apply pressure to the horse's nose, that is how they work. If fitted incorrectly, they can definitely rub and sore the nose. (For quality sake, I wouldn't look at anything under $300 for the set, new.)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and the rope reins (called a Mecate) can come in a variety of types, from cheaper Poly to expensive horse or Mohair. It's basically one very long rope that serves as both reins and lead.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright thanks 

So, I would need someone who knows what they're doing to help me pick the correct size.

The horse I am looking at, they don't know what breed he is, but he takes a warmblood size halter/bridle.

Oh gotcha!
I believe their was a bosal in our tack shop for $80 i think..

There is a tack sale this next weekend, I guess I will check it out then  and ask about it there

Thanks!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, 

if the bosal is fitted correctly, it won't do any damage if the reins are loose.. will it?

If i do get a bosal, it will be down the road a bit, as he needs lots of training first before we go to that. haha.

All he's done is a dude/trail horse.. so thats all he knows.
But, hes great and quiet, so he should be fairly easy to train


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I sort of have to disagree that they are harsh to use. Hackamore's I disagree with, Bosal's I approve of.

Lots of horses go great in bosal's, but you're right...They need to know a lot before they should be used, and you should be educated on how to properly use one before you do. 

As for the picture of the bit you posted, that's crap and I totally wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

They aren't harsh, sorry - they can be as harsh as anything else in the wrong hands though. They apply nose pressure, that's where the leverage comes from.
I am of the opinion that you need a well-made bosal to make sure it's the correct fit though, not lop-sided like I see so many are...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> They aren't harsh, sorry - they can be as harsh as anything else in the wrong hands though. They apply nose pressure, that's where the leverage comes from.
> I am of the opinion that you need a well-made bosal to make sure it's the correct fit though, not lop-sided like I see so many are...


Yup, absolutely!
Just like a saddle, they need to fit properly! Makes you look really...uneducated when your tack is all messed up. 
You get what you pay for... I've got one that's a wall ornament I paid $20 for, and another that I paid $200 for. lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really like bosals for when I want to go bitless. It will be hard to find one that will fit such a big horse properly though. To get one that is quality, you may have to get one custom made (big bucks). I don't know if it would be cheaper or easier to find a "loping hackamore" to fit him. They come in all kinds of types from single or double rope to soft and hard braided rope. I would love to get one like this someday ( 4 Plait Soft Rope Hackamore w/Flat Reins | NRS - National Roper Supply - Western Wear, tack, team ropes, horse tack, team roping ropes, bits... ) but until I have that money just laying around with nothing else to buy with it, a rope halter will have to do.

I agree that if you don't think he needs the curb bit that a snaffle is an excellent choice to put him in to start with, there is no real transition issues because the snaffle is not a confusing bit.

I hope you get him and can't wait for some pix.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input 

smrobs, thats a nice bosal  probably can't do as much damage with the rope, instead of the rawhide bosal.

So, snaffle to start off with 
Do you use split reins with your snaffle bridles?


I sure hope I get him too!  We are getting a vet exam this next weekend, if he passes, we are getting him!
EEEEKKK!! I'm sooooo excited! x)

I was wondering, if I get him, how would I know what bridle size to get? Do they give trials on them or something?

thanks again! And, definetly! I will get pictures up, if I get him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer to use split reins with my snaffles but you can use any type you like. I have seen tons of people with roping or sport type reins on a snaffle and, of course, there is always people who swear by the mecate reins but I am not a huge fan of them (the only place I use them now is on my Perch, on smaller horses, they make the bit feel too unbalanced IMHO).

I don't know about trials on a bridle. I do know that _my_ local tack store will allow you to bring your horse there and try anything you want to on them so long as you clean it after trying it, you might ask your local shop if they would let you bring him by and try to find a bridle that will fit him well.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I prefer to use split reins with my snaffles but you can use any type you like. I have seen tons of people with roping or sport type reins on a snaffle and, of course, there is always people who swear by the mecate reins but I am not a huge fan of them (the only place I use them now is on my Perch, on smaller horses, they make the bit feel too unbalanced IMHO).
> 
> I don't know about trials on a bridle. I do know that _my_ local tack store will allow you to bring your horse there and try anything you want to on them so long as you clean it after trying it, you might ask your local shop if they would let you bring him by and try to find a bridle that will fit him well. :grin:


Thanks  I have only used a western bridle a couple times in my entire life.. haha, so thats why I'm wondering what sorts of reins is best.

The kind I tried is split reins, they were quite good  But really long! haha
Then, 2 horses I tried out, had barrel reins. REALLY short! I didn't like them at all.

In my lessons, I used an english bridle, riding western :/ I wanted to use the western bridle.. now, I quit my lessons at that stable.

Thats a great idea to trailer my horse in! But, only problem is, I don't have a horse trailer..  My aunt has one, maybe she would drive my horse out there.. probably not  but, i can ask.

If I brought pictures of my horse to the store, do you think they could determine what size he would need? 
The owners said he takes a warmblood size halter/bridle.
In bridles.. is it just pony, light, draft sizes? Or does it have a different way of measuring?

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it <3 :]
you will be one of the firsts to see pictures of my new horse! haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing you can do if you can't take him to the tack store is to get one of those flexy measuring tapes that are used on people, measure from the corners of his mouth over his poll, across his forehead to where the bridle would pass over the poll, and around his throatlatch then take all those measurements to the tack store and find a bridle that will fit those measurements. Plus, a good thing to remember is that it is easier to adjust a bridle to fit him that is a touch too big than to use one that is too small.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks smrobs! 
That helped alot!

I will let you know what happens with the horse


----------



## arkenan (Sep 21, 2009)

*A bosal is a great piece of equipment.*

Good day,I've just discovered this site,saw your question and wanted to say that I have been training show hunters for over 35 years.I start all my youngsters in a rubber snaffle and bosal or sidepull (comparable pieces of equipment).I have had many horses come with abused mouths and they are delighted to go without a bit in either of these western pieces of tack.The nose is a sensitive area .
Please visit my website www.annekenan.com and share with anyone that is interested-enjoy!



horseluver50 said:


> I was wondering,
> Is a bosal with the sort of rope reins.. a good choice in bridle for pleasure riding?
> 
> something like this:
> ...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bosals come in various thicknesses and materials. A thin, poorly made one will sore your horse's nose but a thick, well made one is a good training devise. They pretty much come in one size and you shape it to your horse. You can make it tighter or looser by how you tie the macate (22' of line).

BTW, the bosal is the piece that goes around you horse's nose. When you combine it with the hanger (headstall) it is called a hackamore. 

Here is a good article on tying the macate: Tying the Mecate Article


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ya, go with a snaffle for pleasure riding. Bosals are not like a glorified halter. They can be severe if like PP's said they are used and fitted incorrectly. As for using mecate reins, you can use them with a snaffle bit. You need to buy slobber straps, though. I personally love mecate reins, they are my fave for young horses. You don't need the mane hair mecate wich are megga bucks - you can get a good using set made from nylon that will suit your purpose.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I like bosals. I still have my original one that I rode my first horse with. I'm probably going to try it on Dixie as soon as I can ride her (when her heaves go away). I need to find reins for it though, and would love the metcate reins. My old ones were just rope reins. I agree, you can shape the bosal to the horse pretty easily. For the most part, I have light hands, so have never rubbed my horses with a bosal.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd say they're pretty severe concidering how hard/stiff they are (the ones I've seen), the way they move when you take contact and how the nose feels after having ay pressure at all for just a few minutes at the side of the nose where the nerves are placed under the skin.

I also think they're kinda dull/non-clear in the signals to the horse, but of course that depends a lot on how the horse is trained. I don't like them tho.

I'd prefer a hackamore, but not on a horse that doesn't need a curb effect.

I' say, go with the snaffle, or if you want biless, a riding cavesson or some sidepull perhaps.


----------

